# Elliptical vs Treadmill



## bottleblack (May 12, 2006)

Is there any information regarding which activity is better for burning fat?  I don't use any resistance on the elliptical, but worry that it may cause my legs to bulk up as opposed to burning fat. I would love some insight on this!


----------



## DJNina (May 12, 2006)

I dont know, but I know the Elliptical was ideal for me. I tried that Tredmill for a while, but once I tried running I ended up getting shin splints. I couldnt even walk the stairs for weeks. The Ellipitcal that I use also has the things for your arms. It was awesome because when you use the resistance you use your arms to help and you work them out too. I wish I could afford one for my home. Park that baby in front of the TV and go to town. Thats what I want.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 12, 2006)

I have shin splints!!! worst feeling ever! b/c of that, I love the elliptical machine. it's way less impact. but i do feel i need to be on it longer then if i was walking outside. but, i still choose it over walking or the treadmill. i've been using the one at my gym for about 2+ months about 20 minutes three times a week and my legs have not bulked up at all. in fact they have slimmed down. i think if you use a high resistance then you'll have to worry about bulking up. but if you use the lowest  level then you should be fine.


----------



## mitsukai (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_...my legs to bulk up as opposed to burning fat._

 
this is kind of a myth. the best way to burn fat is to gain more muscle; more muscle needs more energy and thus burns more fat. that would mean more like weightlifting, but since you're doing cardio, you're not really going to gain much muscle, just strengthen your heart. so you will burn some carbs. but you're not going to get Muscles of Doom from ANY type of cardio.. plus, you're a girl, you'd have to try SOOOOOO hard to get "bulked up" legs.


----------



## Wattage (May 12, 2006)

Most eliptical machines burn about %20 less calories per unit of time compared to their traditional counterpart. Also, fat burned is more dependent on length of time doing the activity, rather than muslce mass. So whichever one you can hold out the longest on is the one you should do to burn the most fat - even if the intensity is lower.

HTH!


----------



## bottleblack (May 12, 2006)

I guess maybe I should've clarified this a little...I mean, I realize I'm not in danger of getting "bodybuilder legs" by any means - but most of my athletic history has been with leg based activities. My body types kind of lends me to thicker, more muscular thighs like Beyonce if that makes sense.  
While what I really need to do is concentrate on toning my upper half and core, I also in the meantime still need to do cardio to burn fat and lose weight -- I guess my concern is just that one of those forms of cardio may sabotage the efforts to streamline my body...does that make sense? TIA!


----------



## Wattage (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_I guess maybe I should've clarified this a little...I mean, I realize I'm not in danger of getting "bodybuilder legs" by any means - but most of my athletic history has been with leg based activities. My body types kind of lends me to thicker, more muscular thighs like Beyonce if that makes sense.  
While what I really need to do is concentrate on toning my upper half and core, I also in the meantime still need to do cardio to burn fat and lose weight -- I guess my concern is just that one of those forms of cardio may sabotage the efforts to streamline my body...does that make sense? TIA!_

 
Yes that surely makes sense! Sometimes it is difficult to avoid getting muscley. Everyone is different and some people develop bulkier muscle through exercise. If you are concerned about this, I recommend giving something like yoga or pilates a whirl. These activities help lengthen muscles and can help streamline the look of your body


----------



## bottleblack (May 13, 2006)

Thank you Miss Wattage, and everyone, for the advice!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

personally i have a treadmill at home +  elliptical, lets just say after owning the elliptical for 3 months i sold it and kept the treadmill, i feel like i get a better cradio workout with the treadmill.  although i have been told that the elliptical gives u less impact workout than the treadmill.  but i guess people have to decide for themselves depending on what works better for them


----------

